# New TTC SMBC



## Rainbobby18

Hello! 
I'm Ally. I hope I can click with other Mammas and TTCers.


----------



## SophBabes

Welcome Ally :)


----------



## Rainbobby18

Thank you :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Ally

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Rainbobby18

Thank you


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Rainbobby18

Thank you


----------



## bdb84

:wave:


----------



## Rainbobby18

Hello :)


----------



## justplay91

Hi! :flower: Welcome! 

I am TTC currently, with 3 kiddos. :)


----------



## Rainbobby18

Hi :) and thank you prayers and baby dust


----------

